# من  لخطايانا ..!



## Hassan (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم​
في عندي اسألة دارت في بالي حول *الخطايا* فا ممكن تجاوبوني من غير زعل وبأسلوبكم الحلو الي اعتدنا علية


1-اذا كنتم تذهبون للقس ليغفر خطاياكم فمن يغفر للقس خطاياه ومن يغفر للذي اعلى من القس ..!!


2_وهل مهما كانت نوع الخطيئة يغفرها القس لو فرضنا مثلا زنيت في الليل ..انتظر النهارلاذهب له وانا معي بعض المال ليغفر لي
(يرجى توضيح الصورة كيف تكون بتفصيل الممل )


3_ انتم عندما تريدون ان تستغفرو لذنب لازم تذهبو للقس ..هل يجوز ان استغفر وانا في البيت 


4_هل آدم تاب من خطيئتة ..ام هبط الى الارض دون توبة


5_مامصير البشر والناس قبل وجود سيدنا المسيح ..ومن الذي صلب من اجلهم ليكفر عنهم اللة سيئاتهم ويتوب عليهم


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*أخي كما عودناك سنجيبك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخي Hassan*
*أخي كما عودناك سنجيبك*​


Hassan قال:


> 1-اذا كنتم تذهبون للقس ليغفر خطاياكم فمن يغفر للقس خطاياه ومن يغفر للذي اعلى من القس ..!!


 
*أخي الكاهن لايستطيع أن يغفر الخطايا*
*أوك*
*الذي يغفر الخطايا هو واحد وهو الله*​ 


Hassan قال:


> 2_وهل مهما كانت نوع الخطيئة يغفرها القس لو فرضنا مثلا زنيت في الليل ..انتظر النهارلاذهب له وانا معي بعض المال ليغفر لي
> (يرجى توضيح الصورة كيف تكون بتفصيل الممل )


 
*مال أية يا أخي*
*هو أنا رايح أجيب فطار*

*يا أخي الأعتراف هذا هو تصفية النفس أمام الله *
*وصفة أبي الكاهن هنا هي صفة الوسيط **كي يعطيني *
*الحل والتأكيد علي غفران خطيتي*​ 


Hassan قال:


> 3_ انتم عندما تريدون ان تستغفرو لذنب لازم تذهبو للقس ..هل يجوز ان استغفر وانا في البيت



*بالتاكيد يا أخي أستطيع أن أستغفر ربي في أي مكان*
*ولكن هذا لايغني عن دور الكاهن *

*فالصلاه مثلاً تجوز أن نصلي في أي مكان "البيت - الشغل - ........"*
*ولكن هل هذا يغني عن الذهاب للكنيسة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 


Hassan قال:


> 4_هل آدم تاب من خطيئتة ..ام هبط الى الارض دون توبة


 
*أبونا ادم تاب بالفعل ودليل توبته كان في تقديم الذبائح لله كي *
*يتقرب بها له*

*ولكن خطيته لم تغفر وكان هذا سبب مجئ وفداء *
*السيد المسيح له المجد *
* وهي الخطية الجدية "خطية أبونا ادم"*​ 


Hassan قال:


> 5_مامصير البشر والناس قبل وجود سيدنا المسيح ..ومن الذي صلب من اجلهم ليكفر عنهم اللة سيئاتهم ويتوب عليهم


 
*مصير البشر والناس قبل مجئ السيد المسيح له المجد*
*كل من مات علي رجاء مجي المسيح *
*سينال الفداء والرحمة والعتق*
*بموته*
*ومن الذي صلب من أجلهم *
*هو السيد المسيح له المجد أيضاً*
*فصلبه كان من أجلهم ومن أجلنا*
*ففداء السيد المسيح له المجد لايرتبط بقوم أو مكان أو زمن*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Hassan (23 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته

انا ومن دون مجاملة واللة العظيم حبيتك (دون مجاملة) يا 
amirfikry

من ادبك في الحوار وهذا شي طيب يميزك عن غيرك بكثير ..اتمنا لك التوفيق

اما بخصوص موضوعنا عن توبة آدم يا اخي العزيز ..انت قلت انو سيدنا آدم تاب ونفس الوقت قلت لم يغفر اللة خطيئتة 

فهذه النقطة انا ما فهمتها مزبوط ..كيف تاب لله ولم تغفر الخطيئة 

طيب خلينا نلقي الاضواء على انه تاب بما انو تاب ..اذا خلاص مافي داعي لموضوع الصلب ومثل ما سيدنا آدم تاب نحن نتوب !!!


بعدين بلمنطق هل الخطيئة تورث لو فرضنا ما تاب 
(((كل نفس بما كسبت رهينه )))

على سبيل المثال انت اب ولك اولاد وواحد اخطئ منهم امرتة الا يقرب من المكان الفلاني فقرب منه وعصاك وما سمع كلامك هل تعاقب كل اولادك الباقين (((والذين يولدون ايضا يكونو مخطئين))))وورثو الخطيئة
هذا الكلام تنفر منه العقول السليمة ولا يرضاه اللة تعالى لنفسة 
ولا يرضاه اللة (العادل)...الذي خلق الشمس والقمر بحسبان والسماوات والارض بموازين دقيقة 

وبعدين انت قلت ان آدم تاب وكان يتقرب الى اللة ..هل اللة الغفور الرحيم الودود لايغفر لعباده مع العلم ان آدم احس بلخطيئة وشعر بلندم (والندم والشعور بالذنب)والتقرب الى اللة من علامات قبول التوبة

لو ابنك الذي ضربنا به المثل من قليل شعر بلذنب والخجل وووو
هل تسامحة ام تصلب احد من ابناءك ليكفر الخطايا

وبعدين في عندي بعد من نصوصكم في الانجيل تبين ان الابناء لايرثو الخطيئة 
وللحديث تكملة ..بس انتا ترد على هذه الاسئلة وسوف اوافيك ببعض النصوص ان شاء اللة

بس امااااااااااااااااانة ماتزعل مني ((((ياصاحب القلب الكبير))))

        انا رح اسميك كده خلاص صاحب القلب الرحب


----------



## Twin (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*الله معك ومعنا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااي أخي Hassan*



Hassan قال:


> انا ومن دون مجاملة واللة العظيم حبيتك (دون مجاملة) يا amirfikry
> من ادبك في الحوار وهذا شي طيب يميزك عن غيرك بكثير ..اتمنا لك التوفيق


 
*شكراً لك فهذا كرماً منك*​ 


Hassan قال:


> اما بخصوص موضوعنا عن توبة آدم يا اخي العزيز ..انت قلت انو سيدنا آدم تاب ونفس الوقت قلت لم يغفر اللة خطيئتة
> فهذه النقطة انا ما فهمتها مزبوط ..كيف تاب لله ولم تغفر الخطيئة


 
*أخي التوبة عن الخطيئة شئ ومغفرة الخطية شئ أخر*
*بالفعل أبونا ادم قد تاب عن خطيته التي بسببها طرد من الفردوس "محضر الله" **فهو تاب بالفعل *

*ولكن توبته هذه لم تغفر خطيته*
*ولكن هنا السؤال لماذا لم تغفر الخطية؟*

*لأن هذه الخطية أرتكبت ضد الله ذاته*​*16وأوصى الرّبُّ الإلهُ آدمَ قالَ: مِنْ جميعِ شجرِ الجنَّةِ تأكُلُ، 17وأمَّا شجرَةُ معرِفَةِ الخيرِ والشَّرِّ فلا تأكُل مِنها. فيومَ تأكُلُ مِنها موتًا تموتُ.*​*فالوصية واضحة جداً*
*الله أوصي ادم وادم يعصي الوصية*
*فلمن وجهت تلك الخطية أذن ؟؟؟*

*وهنا ما معني كلمة موتاً تموت*​*وللتوضيح*
*أبونا أدم يا أخي مات ثلاثة ميتات *
*الموت الأول هو موت أدبي وروحي "بسبب أنفصله عن الله"*
*فكانت القربين والذبائح محاوله منه للتقرب فقط*
*الموت الثاني هو موت جسدي "بعد 930 سنه من خلقته مات وتواري في التراب"*
*الموت الثالث وهو الأهم وبسببه كانت علة الصلب والفداء *
*هو الموت الأبدي وهذا هو "موتاً تموت"*
*هذا الموت معناه أن أدم سيظل الي أبد الأبدين بعيداً عن محضر الله بسبب خطيئته هو ونسلة*​*ولكن لمحبة الله لادم وأمرأته "خلقته وصنعة يداه"*
*أراد أن يفديهم*​*ففداهم فدائين*
*الفداء الأول للرمز وللتعليم وهو...*
*21وصنَعَ الرّبُّ الإلهُ لآِدمَ واَمرأتِهِ ثيابًا مِنْ جلْدٍ وكساهُما.*​*فهذا رمز لموت المسيح عوضاً عن ادم ونسله*
*وتعليمي كي يعلمه كيف يقد الذبيحة التي بها يتقرب له*​
*الفداء الثاني*
*هو فداء نبوي وأبدي وهو سيحدث بموت الرب يسوع المسيح *
*"نسل المرأة" فداءً عن ادم ونسله*

*14فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «لأَنَّكِ فَعَلْتِ هَذَا، مَلْعُونَةٌ أَنْتِ مِنْ بَيْنَ جَمِيعِ الْبَهَائِمِ وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ، عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعَيْنَ، وَمِنَ التُّرَابِ تَأْكُلِينَ طَوَالَ حَيَاتِكِ، 15وَأُثِيرُ عَدَاوَةً دَائِمَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَكَذَلِكَ بَيْنَ نَسْلَيْكُمَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ وَأَنْتِ تَلْدَغِينَ عَقِبَهُ»*​*فهنا النبوة*
* ظهرت فيها العداوة بين نسل المرأة وبين الحية*
*"رمز الشيطان"*
*وبما أن السيد المسيح له المجد أتي بدون زرع بشر فهو هو *
*"نسل المرأة" *
*وظهر فيها معني الفداء أيضاً*
* 
*​


Hassan قال:


> وبعدين انت قلت ان آدم تاب وكان يتقرب الى اللة ..هل اللة الغفور الرحيم الودود لايغفر لعباده مع العلم ان آدم احس بلخطيئة وشعر بلندم (والندم والشعور بالذنب)والتقرب الى اللة من علامات قبول التوبة


 
*هنا يا أخي نتكلم في أتجاه أخر*
*وهو أنت تعلم أن الله كامل صح*
*الله كامل فحين خلق الرب الأله ادم خلقه بحب صح*
*وحينما أرد أن يفديه فداه بحب أيضاً صح*

*ولكن أحب أن أوجة نظرك لشئ *
*وهو بما أن الله كامل فمن المستحيل أن يطغو شئ أو صفة علي أخري صح*
*يعني الحب والرحمة*
*بالحب ربنا خلق أدم وجعله أبن صح*
*وبالرحمة لم يهلكة بعد أن أخطأ صح*
*فأنت تعلم أنه كان من الممكن أن يفني الرب الأله ادم وكأنه لم يخلقه*
*ولكن بما أنه أبنه وحبيبه أراد أن يفديه*​*فجدلاً أن سمحت لتفكيري أن أقتنع بما قلته أنت *​


Hassan قال:


> هل اللة الغفور الرحيم الودود لايغفر لعباده مع العلم ان آدم احس بلخطيئة وشعر بلندم (والندم والشعور بالذنب)والتقرب الى اللة من علامات قبول التوبة


 
*فأين هنا العدل الألهي وأنت تعلم أن الله كامل*
*هنا الرحمة والحب طغو علي العدل*
*وهنا كان سيكون الله غير كامل -حاشا-*

*فهنا ظهر العلة الأول لفداء المسيح*
*وهو العدل الألهي *
*ليفيه السيد المسيح "الله الظاهر في الجسد" في نفسه*
*ليتمم الفداء و النبوة و الرمز*​ 



Hassan قال:


> وبعدين في عندي بعد من نصوصكم في الانجيل تبين ان الابناء لايرثو الخطيئة
> وللحديث تكملة ..بس انتا ترد على هذه الاسئلة وسوف اوافيك ببعض النصوص ان شاء اللة


 
*منتظرها منك يا أخي كي نفدها ونشرحها*​ 


Hassan قال:


> بس امااااااااااااااااانة ماتزعل مني ((((ياصاحب القلب الكبير))))
> انا رح اسميك كده خلاص صاحب القلب الرحب


 
*ربنا يخليك يا أخي*

*الله معك ومعنا*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Hassan (24 نوفمبر 2006)

واللة يا اخي كلامك كان شوي غامض (اسمحلي) 

يعني رب العالمين تاب عليه خلاص ومازال تاب وربنا قبل التوبة ذهبت الخطايا 

يعنى مثلا انتا تجرات على رب العالمين وسبيت اللة 
وبعدين شعرت بالندم وتبت لله وستغفرت ربك 
وربنا تاب عليك 
هل عشان المسبة الي انتا سبيتهاعشان كانت في حق اللة 
وشوف الغرابة (يتوب اللة عليك ولكن لايغفر لخطيئتك)
هل هذا كان يقبلة العقل السليم


بعدين شمعنا خطيئة آدم الي حسب نظرياتكم (تاب عليه ولم تغفر الخطيئة)الي لم تغفر الخطيئة 

عشان في حق ربه هذه الخطيئة ....طيب حلوو 


سيدنا آدم اكل من شجرة نهاه اللة عنها 
مابالك الي زنا اليوم وقد نها اللة عن الزنا ايضا 
يعني خطيئة آدم كانت في حق اللة ..وخطيئة الزنا اليوم ليست في حق اللة 
سيدنا آدم ياكل من شجرة نهاه اللة عنها ...ولايغفر اللة خطيئتة

ولكن الزاني الملعون يغفر اللة خطيئتة

هذا العدل الي كلمتني عنه

ومثلا انتا ذبحت لي 9 اولاد وبعدين قلتلي سامحني قلتلك مش حسامحك الا لما ادبح ابني ...هل هذه العدالة الاوهية 

وسيدنا عيسى قال 9: 13 فاذهبوا و تعلموا ما هو اني اريد رحمة لا ذبيحة لاني لم ات لادعوا ابرارا بل خطاة الى التوبة

اخي انا تعبت كثيرا من هذه المواضيع التي تظلمون رب العالمين فيها
الموضوع والقضية واضحة كعين الشمس 

لو الواحد فكر ...فترة وجود سيدنا عيسى في هذه الدنيا فترة مؤقتة 
كغيرة من الرسل جائو ليبلغو رسالة اللة للناس 

((ماكان للرحمن ان يتخذ من ولد سبحانة اذا قضى امرا فانما يقول له كن فيكون))

كغيرة من الرسل ..ابراهيم ونوح و,و,و

((ان مثل عيسى عن اللة كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون))

ماقول بلذي عبد البقر والنار والذي عبد الشمس والقمر 
وهذا الي سمعت عنه من الانواع الي عبدوها في اشياء مقززة تعبد 

نحن ولله الحمد نعبد اللة وحده نعبد القادر على كل شيى 

طيب انتم قولولي مش سيدنا عيسى (على حسب كلامكم ) صلب 
ليكفر خطاياكم ..طيب 

لماذا اخرجتم الصليب وصار شعاركم واذا ذهبتم للكاهن يرفع عليكم الصليب ويقول مغفور لك ..من امركم بهذا 
ومن امركم بالاجراس والترانيم التي ترنمونها على المولود وغيرها
اليس هذه كلها بدع 

اما بخصوص النصوص الي وعدتك فيها (سبحان اللة كنت رح انسا)
بس افتكرت من كلمة مولود
المهم النصوص توضح انو المولود لايرث الخطيئة ولا يولدون مخطئين 
انما كل نفس بما كسبت رهينه 

((لايقتل الآباء عن الاولاد ولايقتل الاولاد  عن الأباء كل انسان بخطيئتة يقتل))


يبقى الابناء ماورثو خطيئة الاباء ماذنب الاولاد هذا ضد العدالة الالهية

ان يرث الاولاد ما كان لهم فيها ذنب


----------



## elsadawey2 (25 نوفمبر 2006)

وحشتني يا امير باشا والله ووحشني كلامك الجميل انا أخدت افراج وجيت عشان أكمل بس مش هاتدخل دلوقت لحد ما تنهي حوارك مع اخي الفاضل حسن جزاه الله كل خير فهو تقريبا يتحدث بنفس منطقي وانا في انتظار تكملة الحوار


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*هذا ما أقصده*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااي أخي Hassan*



Hassan قال:


> واللة يا اخي كلامك كان شوي غامض (اسمحلي)


 
*غامض !!!!!!!!!!!!!*​*معلش أنا هشرحلك الفكرة عامة*​
*بص يا أخي*

*الله عندما خلق أبونا أدم خلقه من تراب ونفخ فيه روح الحياة*
*وخلقه علي شبهه ومثاله*​*فخلَقَ اللهُ الإنسانَ على صورَتِه، على صورةِ اللهِ خلَقَ البشَرَ،  "تك 1"*

*وجبَلَ الرّبُّ الإلهُ آدَمَ تُرابًا مِنَ الأرضِ ونفَخ في أنْفِه نَسَمَةَ حياةٍ. فصارَ آدمُ نفْسًا حيَّةً. *​*"تك 2"*​​*فأدم خلق علي صورة الله ومثاله في البر والقداسة *
*وليس في الشكل والهيئة *​*22فاترُكوا سِيرَتكُمُ الأُولى بِتَركِ الإنسانِ القَديمِ الّذي أفسَدَتْهُ الشَّهواتُ الخادِعَةُ، 23وتَجدَّدوا رُوحًا وعَقلاً، 24والبَسوا الإنسانَ الجَديدَ الّذي خلَقَهُ الله على صُورَتِهِ في البرِّ وقَداسَةِ الحَقِّ  **"أف4: 22-23"*​​*لأنَّكُم خَلَعتُمُ الإنسانَ القَديمَ وكُلَّ أعمالِهِ،10ولَبِستُمُ الإنسانَ الجَديدَ الّذي يتَجَدَّدُ في المَعرِفَةِ على صُورَةِ خالِقِهِ "كو 3: 9-10"*​
*متفقين أخي*
*فأبونا أدم خلق علي صورة الله ومثاله *
*خلق ذو طبيعة مقدسة لايشوبها الشر لأنة لم يخلق للشر *
*بل لتمجيد عمل الله *
*فأبونا ادم خلق بطبيعة نيرة*
*فكان عريان ولايخجل لأنه لايعرف الشر*

*25وكانَ آدمُ واَمرأتُه كِلاهُما عُريانَينِ، وهُما لا يَخجلانِ. *

*أوك أخي*
*فبعد أن كانت تلك الطبيعة نيرة ولايشوبها الشر*
*تتحول بخطية أبونا أدم "وهي التعدي علي وصية الله" أي المعصية*
*تتحول لتصير طبيعة يشوبها الشر تعرف الخير والشر*​*7فاَنْفَتَحت أعيُنُهما فعَرفا أنَّهُما عُريانَانِ، فخاطا مِنْ وَرَقِ التِّينِ وصَنَعا لهُما مآزِرَ.*
*8وسَمِعَ آدمُ واَمرأتُه صوتَ الرّبِّ الإلهِ وهوَ يتمشَّى في الجنَّةِ عِندَ المساءِ، فاَختبأَا مِنْ وَجهِ الرّبِّ الإِلهِ بَينَ شجرِ الجنَّةِ.9فنادَى الرّبُّ الإلهُ آدمَ وقالَ لَه: أينَ أنتَ؟ 10فأجابَ: سَمِعتُ صوتَكَ في الجنَّةِ، فَخفتُ ولأنِّي عُريانٌ اَختَبأتُ. 11فقالَ الرّبُّ الإلهُ: مَنْ عَرَّفَكَ أنَّكَ عُريانٌ؟ هل أكلتَ مِنَ الشَّجرَةِ التي أوصَيتُكَ أنْ لا تأكُلَ مِنها؟ 12فقالَ آدمُ: المرأةُ التي أعطَيتني لِتَكونَ مَعي هيَ أعطتني مِنَ الشَّجرَةِ فأكَلْتُ. 13فقالَ الرّبُّ الإلهُ لِلمرأةِ: *
*لِماذا فَعَلتِ هذا؟ فأجابَتِ المَرأةُ: الحَيَّةُ أغوتْني فأكلْتُ*​
*هكذا كان السقوط وتجلت معة مراحل الأنهيار والبعد عن الله*​*1- معرفة الشر "عرينان"*
*2- الأعتماد علي النفس دون الله "فخاطا أوراق التين"*
*3- الخوف من لقاء الله الذي بحبه خلقهم "فأختبأا"*
*4- ألقاء اللوم علي الأخرين فهو أدرك أنه أخطأ فلذالك يريد تبرأة نفسه وهكذا فعلت أمرأته*​
*فهنا كان السقوط ونتائجه أما عقابه فكان هكذا*​*16وقالَ لِلمَرأةِ: أزيدُ تعَبَكِ حينَ تَحبَلينَ،وبالأوجاعِ تَلِدينَ البَنينَ. إلى زَوجكِ يكونُ اَشتياقُكِ،وهوَ علَيكِ يسودُ. 17وقالَ لآدمَ: لأنَّكَ سَمِعتَ كلامَ اَمْرأتِكَ، فأكَلْتَ مِنَ الشَّجرَةِ التي أوصَيتُكَ أنْ لا تأكُلَ مِنها تكونُ الأرضُ مَلعونَةً بِسبَبِكَ. بِكَدِّكَ تأكُلُ طَعامَكَ مِنها طولَ أيّامِ حياتِكَ. 18شَوكًا وعَوسجاً تنبِتُ لكَ،ومِنْ عُشْبِ الحقلِ تقتاتُ. 19بِعَرَقِ جبينِكَ تأكلُ خبزَكَ حتى تَعودَ إلى الأرضِ لأنَّكَ مِنها أُخذْتَ. فأنتَ تُرابٌ،وإلى التُّرابِ تعُودُ*​*فهنا ظهر العقاب*
*وتجلت فكرة الموت الجسدي ومعه الموت الأبدي*
*وبسب هذه الخطيه لعنت الأرض بعد أن كانت سبب بركة*

*فالخطية يا أخي كان لها عقاب وهذه الخطية كما قلت أنا *
*كانت موجه لله ذاته*​*أنت قلت....*


Hassan قال:


> يعنى مثلا انتا تجرات على رب العالمين وسبيت اللة
> وبعدين شعرت بالندم وتبت لله وستغفرت ربك
> وربنا تاب عليك
> هل عشان المسبة الي انتا سبيتهاعشان كانت في حق اللة
> ...


 
*بغض النظر عن فكرتك ومثالك أرد توضيح نقطة*
*أنت هنا أخطأت لله الذي لم تراه أنما مؤمن بوجوده وعمله*
*أما أبونا ادم كان يراه كان معه كان يتمشي معه *
*ويكفي لأدم أنه أشترك مع الله ذاته في تشكيل معالم الخليقة *
*بتسميته للحيوانات*

*فخطيتك أنت شئ وهو شئ أخر*
*هو رفض الله ذاته أما أنت ترفض عمله *
*وبالتأكيد أنت لم ترفضه لمجرد الرفض ولكن تحت ضغط الظروف والمشاكل أنفلتت أعصابك وسبيت *
*ولكنك عندما عدت لرشدك وهديت أستغفرت*

*فهل أبونا ادم كان في مثل ظروفك حينما سبيت؟؟؟؟؟*
*أعتقد لا*​ 

*وفي النهايه أقرأ ما يأتي في قول الرسول بولس عن هذه النقطة*

*12والخَطيئَةُ دَخَلَتْ في العالَمِ بإنسانٍ واحدٍ، وبالخَطيئَةِ دخَلَ الموتُ. وسَرى الموتُ إلى جميعِ البشَرِ لأنَّهُم كُلَّهُم خَطِئوا. 13فالخَطيئَةُ كانَت في العالَمِ قَبلَ شريعةِ موسى، ولكِنْ حيثُ لا شريعةَ لا حِسابَ لِلخَطيئَةِ. 14غَيرَ أنَّ الموتَ سادَ البشَرَ مِنْ أيّامِ آدمَ إلى أيّامِ موسى، حتّى الّذينَ ما خَطِئوا مِثلَ خَطيئَةِ آدمَ. وكانَ آدمُ صُورَةً لِمَنْ سيَجيءُ بَعدَهُ. 15ولكِنَّ هِبَةَ اللهِ غَيرُ خَطيئَةِ آدمَ. فإذا كانَ الموتُ سادَ البشَرَ بِخَطيئَةِ إنسانٍ واحدٍ، فبِالأَولى أنْ تَفيضَ علَيهِم نِعمَةُ اللهِ والعَطِيَّةُ الموهوبَةُ بِنِعمةِ إنسانٍ واحدٍ هوَ يَسوعُ المَسيحُ. 16وهُناكَ فَرقٌ في النَّتيجةِ بَينَ هِبَةِ اللهِ وبَينَ خَطيئَةِ إنسانٍ واحدٍ. فخَطيئَةُ إنسانٍ واحدٍ قادَتِ البشَرَ إلى الهَلاكِ، وأمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ بَعدَ كثيرٍ مِنَ الخطايا، فقادَتِ البشَرَ إلى البِرِّ. 17فإذا كان الموتُ بِخطيئَةِ إنسانٍ واحدٍ سادَ البشَرَ بِسبَبِ ذلِكَ الإنسانِ الواحدِ، فبِالأَولى أنْ تَسودَ الحياةُ بواحدٍ هوَ يَسوعُ المَسيحُ أولَئِكَ الّذينَ يَنالونَ فَيضَ النِّعمَةِ وهِبَةَ البِرِّ. 18فكما أنَّ خَطيئَةَ إنسانٍ واحدٍ قادَتِ البشَرَ جميعًا إلى الهَلاكِ، فكذلِكَ بِرُّ إنسانٍ واحدٍ يُبَرِّرُ البشَرَ جميعاً فينالونَ الحياةَ. 19وكما أنَّهُ بِمَعصِيَةِ إنسانٍ واحدٍ صارَ البشَرُ خاطِئينَ، فكذلِكَ بِطاعَةِ إنسانٍ واحدٍ يصيرُ البشَرُ أبرارًا. 20وجاءَتِ الشًّريعةُ فكثُرتِ الخَطيئَةُ، ولكِنْ حَيثُ كَثُرَتِ الخَطيئَةُ فاضَتْ نِعمَةُ اللهِ، 21حتّى إنَّهُ كما سادَتِ الخَطيئَةُ لِلموتِ، تَسودُ النِّعمَةُ الّتي تُبَرِّرُنا بِرَبِّنا يَسوعَ المَسيحِ لِلحياةِ الأبديَّةِ. "رو 12"*


*فالكِتابُ يَقولُ: كانَ آدمُ الإنسانُ الأوَّلُ نَفسًا حَيَّةً، وكانَ آدمُ الأخيرُ رُوحًا يُحيي "1 كو 15: 45"*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*وأن كمان*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااي أخي elsadawey2
*


elsadawey2 قال:


> وحشتني يا امير باشا والله ووحشني كلامك الجميل


 
*وأنت كمان يا أخي وحتشتني*​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> انا أخدت افراج وجيت عشان أكمل


 
*مبروك الأفراج وعامة أنا في أنتظارك*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## elsadawey2 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يبارك فيك ويا ريت تكلملنا حد من الأخوه المسؤولين يتوصي بيا شويه انا مش عايز ارجع الحجز تاني 
وان شاء الله لنا لقاء 
سلام اخي الفاضل


----------



## Fadie (26 نوفمبر 2006)

> الله يبارك فيك ويا ريت تكلملنا حد من الأخوه المسؤولين يتوصي بيا شويه انا مش عايز ارجع الحجز تاني
> وان شاء الله لنا لقاء
> سلام اخي الفاضل


 
انت لن يحاورك غيرى الى الابد


----------



## Hassan (26 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا كتير يا amirfikry

على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة 

بس انا زعلان منك ...!!

لانك بخلت علي ببعض الاجابات وما رديت على كل اسالتي

جاوبتني على جزء منها  

رد علي اللة يخليك


----------



## Twin (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*أعذرني*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااي أخي Hassan*



Hassan قال:


> شكرا كتير يا amirfikry
> 
> على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


 
*الحمد لله أن كلامي ال مرة دية مكنش غامض*
*هههههههههههههه*​ 


Hassan قال:


> بس انا زعلان منك ...!!
> 
> لانك بخلت علي ببعض الاجابات وما رديت على كل اسالتي
> 
> ...


 
*لا يا أخي لاتزعل مني*
*بالتأكيد أنا لم أقصد هذا أو تجاهلتها لسبب معين*
*أرجو منك توضيحها لي وأنا بعون الله سأجيبك*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## elsadawey2 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

وانت مفكر انك هتعيش الي الأبد ولا ايه ؟ لا دايم الا وجه الله 
وعموما يا كابتن فادي اهلا بيك تنور في وقت


----------



## elsadawey2 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

وهل يا تري افهم من كلامك يا كابتن فادي انك هتمنع امير مثلا انه يرد عليا ولا ايه مش فاهم ؟
ولا من هنا ورايح اوجه كلامي ليك انت وبس ؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

عموما انا هوجه تعقيباتي وتعليقاتي واللي يعرف يرد يرد 
بس بما ان الاخ امير هو اللي عقب علي كلام الاخ حسن فانا هاتوجه لامير بالاستفسارات دي 
وبرده لو فادي عايز يرد بدل امير اهلا وسهلا المهم يرد 

1- ازاي الكاهن يا اخ امير بيعطي التأكيد علي الغفران ؟ ياريت توضحلي الجزئيه دي 
2- ازاي الرب يقبل التوبه ولا يغفر الخطيه بالرغم من ان توبه يعني ندم وتضرع لله وان الله عندما يقبل التوبه بيكون اصلا غفر لصاحبها وبعد كده بيقبل توبته لان شرط قبول التوبه ان يكون الله قد غفر وسامح لذا يقبل التوبه 

اما المغفره نفسها فهي لا تشترط التوبه فممكن الرب يغفر لواحد خطيه ما تبش عنها فواحد مثلا زني وسرق وقتل واعتدي علي الحرمات وفعلما فعل من مفاسد كثيره وبعدين هداه الله وتاب ونوي نية نصوحه انه ما يرجعش للي عمله من معاصي وذنوب تاني وربنا قبل توبته وسامحه فهل هنا ربنا ما غفرلوش ولو فعلا ربنا ما غفرلوش طيب هيغفرله امتي وهو تاب عن المعاصي كلها ولم يحدد ما هي الخطيه بعينها اللي تاب عنها بل تاب عن المعاصي كلها بدون تحديد 
اما التوبة فهي توبة عن خطية معينه بعينها محدده كان يسرق شخص ثم يتوب الي الله عن السرقه ويندم وينوي علي ان لا يسرق ابدا مره اخري فان كان الرب قد تاب عليه بعد توبته فهل الله لم يغفر له وان كان لم يغفر له فمتي سيغفر له 

انت قلت كل من مات علي رجي مجئ المسيح سينال الرحمة والفداء فمن اين للناس السابقين للمسيح بعصور سحيقه ان يعلموا عن المسيح وان يظلوا مترجين لظهوره فهل اخبر الله عن المسيح في السابق حتي تقول ان من مات علي رجي مجيئه نال افداء ؟ فان كان الرب اخبر عن المسيح فمتي وكيف وان لم يخبر عنه فكيف تقول ذلك وان لم يكن لا هذا ولا ذاك فما مصير الناس السابقين الذين لم يعاصروا المسيح ان كان ردك ان الله لم يخبر بمجئ المسيح في الزمن السالف 
وما هو مصيرهم ان كان الله لم يخبر عن ظهو المسيح ؟

انت قلت بالحب ربنا خلق آدم وجعله ابنه فهل هذا ما تعتقده المسيحيه ان ادم ابن الله ؟
وكيف يكون ابن الله وهو مخلوق بيد الله من تراب كما ذكرت انت ؟

وانت قلت ايضا ان الله قادر علي افناء ادم وكانه لم يخلقه ؟

فلما خلقه الله اصلا؟  لاي غرض ؟

وقلت ان ادم اشترك مع الله في رسم معالم الخليقه وضربت مثال انه هو من قام بتسميه الحيوانات

فهل خلق الله الحيوانات بلا اسماء ؟ وهل قام ادم بتسميتها بغير اسمائها التي سماها الله بها ؟

سلام


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااااااي أخي elsadawey2*



elsadawey2 قال:


> ازاي الكاهن يا اخ امير بيعطي التأكيد علي الغفران ؟ ياريت توضحلي الجزئيه دي


 
*أخي الأب الكاهن أعطي له سلطان من قبل الله *
*وبه يستطيع أن يوجه الخاطي للتوبة*

*وبه يستطيع أن يوجه نظره لأبواب الرحمة المفتوحة له من قبل الله*
*فالكاهن شخص مؤهل لأرشاد الخاطئين كي ينعموا بالتوبة والمغفرة*
*التوبة التي تابوها والمغفرة التي نالوها من قبل الله*​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> ازاي الرب يقبل التوبه ولا يغفر الخطيه



*أخي أنا قلت هذه الجمله عن أبونا أدم ونسله الي أن أتي المسيح*
*ففي العهد القديم كانت التوبة ولكن لم تكن مغفرة الا عن طريق *
*شئ واحد وهو........*
*بدون سفك دم لاتكون مغفرة*
*والمغفرة حدثت بسفك دم الحمل البرئ فوق الصليب* ​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> اما المغفره نفسها فهي لا تشترط التوبه فممكن الرب يغفر لواحد خطيه ما تبش عنها


 
*مستحيل *
*التوبة أولاً وثانياً وثالثاً*
*لأن التوبة يا أخي تعني.........*
*تغير الأتجاه*
*فالخاطي عندما يتوب*
*يغير أتجاهه تماماً*
*يعطي ظهره للشر ويتجه بذاته الي الخير*
*الرب في الأمام والشيطان في الخلف*
*والأتجاه يكون نحو الله*
*فكيف يغفر له الله بدون توبة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> انت قلت كل من مات علي رجي مجئ المسيح سينال الرحمة والفداء فمن اين للناس السابقين للمسيح بعصور سحيقه ان يعلموا عن المسيح وان يظلوا مترجين لظهوره فهل اخبر الله عن المسيح في السابق



*نعم يا أخي قد أخبر عن المسيح في العصور السحيقة *
*فمنذ بداية نمو البشر وتكاثرهم*
*كان الكل يعرف من هو الله ومن هو نسل المرأة الذي سيسحق رأس الحية "السيد المسيح"*
*وكان هناك أباء وأنبياء تحدثوا عن خلاص المسيح وأخبروا أنه عندما يحدث سيعتقوا من الهلاك*​ 
*إِنَّ اللهَ ، فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الْمَاضِيَةِ، كَلَّمَ آبَاءَنَا بِلِسَانِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّذِينَ نَقَلُوا إِعْلاَنَاتٍ جُزْئِيَّةً بِطُرُقٍ عَدِيدَةٍ وَمُتَنَوِّعَةٍ*​ 
*فهنا تتضح أن الله أخبر البشر عن مجيئه في ملئ الزمان *
*عن طريق أنبيائه*
*وكل من مات علي رجاء هذا اليوم سيعتق من الهلاك*​ 
*وهنا للأضافة فقط........*


amirfikry قال:


> *هل كل بني البشر من أدم الي موسي عرفوا الله ؟*
> *بالطبع نعم*
> *كلهم يعرفون الله ويدركون مدي قوته ورغم ذلك يعصونه*
> *بس أزي*
> ...


 


elsadawey2 قال:


> انت قلت بالحب ربنا خلق آدم وجعله ابنه فهل هذا ما تعتقده المسيحيه ان ادم ابن الله ؟
> وكيف يكون ابن الله وهو مخلوق بيد الله من تراب كما ذكرت انت ؟


 
*طيب هسألك سؤال*​*هو أنت مش أبن لله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*جاوب علي هذا السؤال وستفهم*​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> وانت قلت ايضا ان الله قادر علي افناء ادم وكانه لم يخلقه ؟


 
*هو كان قادر أن يفنية فعلاً ولكنه رفض وأراد أن يفديه لأنه يحبه*​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> فلما خلقه الله اصلا؟ لاي غرض ؟


 
*هو خلقه لأنه يحبه فالله محبة*​*ولكني سأعلق..........*

*فأُجيبُ: مَنْ أنتَ أيُّها الإنسانُ حتّى تَعتَرِضَ على اللهِ؟ أيقولُ المَصنوعُ لِلصَّانِعِ: لِماذا صَنعتَني هكذا؟​* 



elsadawey2 قال:


> وقلت ان ادم اشترك مع الله في رسم معالم الخليقه وضربت مثال انه هو من قام بتسميه الحيوانات
> فهل خلق الله الحيوانات بلا اسماء ؟ وهل قام ادم بتسميتها بغير اسمائها التي سماها الله بها ؟


 
*لاتعليق*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## elsadawey2 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي امير حين سالت لما خلق الله ادم لم اقصد ابدا ما فهمته انت بل كان مجرد سؤال لمعرفة سبب خلق ادم وكيف تعتقد فيه 
فعذرا ان اسأت فهمي ولكن لي سؤال اخير قبل ان اجيب علي احد اسالتك وهو هل انا بن الله 
لا اخي الفاضل انا لست ابن الله انما انا صنيعته خلق أبي ادم من تراب وصوره فاحسن تصويره ونفخ فيه من روحه فانا نعم صنيعته صنعني بيده وبقدرته ولكني لست ابنا لله فحاشا لله ان يكون له ولد انما نحن عباد الله خلقنا لنعبده ولنطيعه ولعمارة الأرض 

وانت قلت هو كان قادر أن يفنية فعلاً ولكنه رفض وأراد أن يفديه لأنه يحبه

اولا انا اعترض علي لفظ كان لان الله كان وما زال وسيظل قادرا ولا قادر غير الله فعند التحدث عن قدرة الله لا يجب ان تحدث عن قدرته بصيغة الماضي 
فالله قادر ان يفنيه وقتها الا انه رفض مع تحفظي علي لفظ رفض ايضا لان الرفض معناه عرض من طرف ورفض من طرف اخر ولكن لنقل ان الله لم يشأ ان يهلكه واراد ان يفديه لانه يحبه 
فان كان الله يحبه فلما لم يغفر له من البداية حين أخطأ والشق الثاني من السؤال هو هل تعتقد ان الله كان من الممكن ان يفني ادم ووقت وقوع الخطيئه وهنا اعود واسالك في المسيحية فيما تعتقدون خلق ادم ما هو الهدف من خلق ادم وانا من سؤالي حاشا لله ان اكون اتدخل او اتهكم ولكن انا اريد ان اعرف معتقدات المسيحيه في تلك الجزئية سيادتك هنا قلت لانه يحبه الذالك فقط خلق ادم اخلق ادم لمجرد ان الله يحبه فقط ام ان هناك اسباب اخري اعلنها الرب كسبب لخلقه ادم؟
سلام


----------



## elsadawey2 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

نسيت اسال حضرتك مين اعطي الكاهن هذه السلطه ؟

ولماذا لا تعليق ؟ 

لم اعتد منك تلك الطريقه في الرد انت قلت شئ وانا استفسر عنك منه فان لم اجد تعليق لديك فمن اين لي ان اعرف


----------



## Fadie (27 نوفمبر 2006)

> نسيت اسال حضرتك مين اعطي الكاهن هذه السلطه ؟


 
السيد المسيح

يو 20:23 من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له.ومن امسكتم خطاياه أمسكت


----------



## elsadawey2 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

لمن كان هذا الحديث موجه يا اخ فادي ؟ ولما لم تجب الا علي هذا الجزء 
ويا ريت تقولي هو الكلام كان متوجه لمين 
وشكرا لك


----------



## Fadie (27 نوفمبر 2006)

كان موجه للتلاميذ و التلاميذ سلموه لتلاميذهم و تلاميذهم سلموه لتلاميذهم و هذا هو التقليد الكنسى

مجاوبتكش الا عن الجزأ دة لأن الاخ امير سبقنى و رد عليك و فعلا انقذك من يدى  فان الجدل الكلامى السفسطائى اكرهه كره الانسان للعمى


----------



## elsadawey2 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

يا عم ما تحسسنيش انك كنت هتقطعني ولا حاجه  قال انقذني من ايدك قال     كنت هتعمل ايه يعني اخرك هتشتم وتطول لسانك وبس دا اللي انت شاطر فيه 
ما اعتقدش تعرف تعمل غير كده 
بس عموما ماشي متشكرين علي الرد 
اول مره افهم منك حاجه 
شكرا يا فادي


----------



## Twin (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*معك من جديد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااااااي أخي elsadawey2*



elsadawey2 قال:


> وهو هل انا بن الله
> لا اخي الفاضل انا لست ابن الله انما انا صنيعته خلق أبي ادم من تراب وصوره فاحسن تصويره ونفخ فيه من روحه فانا نعم صنيعته صنعني بيده وبقدرته ولكني لست ابنا لله فحاشا لله ان يكون له ولد انما نحن عباد الله خلقنا لنعبده ولنطيعه ولعمارة الأرض


 
*أخي أهذا هو أعتقادك*
*أوك متفقون*
*ولكن نحن كمسيحين*
*نعرف وعلي يقين أننا أبناء ولسنا عبيد*​ 
*12** أمَّا الّذينَ قَبِلوهُ، المُؤمِنونَ باَسمِهِ، فأعطاهُم سُلطانًا أن يَصيروا أبناءَ اللهِ، 13 وهمُ الّذين وُلِدوا لا مِنْ دَم ولا مِنْ رَغبَةِ جسَدٍ ولا مِنْ رَغبَةِ رَجُلٍ، بل مِنَ اللهِ.*​ 
*أنظُروا كم أحَبَّنا الآبُ حتّى نُدعى أبناءَ اللهِ، ونحنُ بِالحقيقَةِ أبناؤُهُ. إذا كانَ العالَمُ لا يَعرِفُنا، فلأنَّهُ لا يَعرِفُ اللهَ. 2 يا أحبّائي، نَحنُ الآنَ أبناءُ اللهِ. وما انكشَفَ لنا بَعدُ ماذا سنَكونُ. نَحنُ نَعرِفُ أنَّ المَسيحَ متى ظهَرَ نكونُ مِثلَهُ لأنَّنا سنَراهُ كما هوَ. *​ 
*فإذا حَييتُم حياةَ الجسَدِ تَموتونَ، وأمَّا إذا أمَتُّم بالرُّوحِ أعمالَ الجسَدِ فسَتَحيونَ. 14 والّذينَ يَقودُهُم رُوحُ اللهِ هُمْ جميعًا أبناءُ اللهِ، 15 لأنَّ الرُّوحَ الّذي نِلتُموهُ لا يَستَعبِدُكُم ويَرُدُّكُم إلى الخَوفِ، بل يَجعَلُكُم أبناءَ اللهِ وبِه نَصرُخُ إلى اللهِ: أيُّها الآبُ أبانا. 16 وهذا الرُّوحُ يَشهَدُ معَ أرواحِنا أنَّنا أبناءُ اللهِ. 17 وما دُمنا أبناءَ اللهِ، فنَحنُ الورَثَةُ: ورَثَةُ اللهِ وشُركاءُ المَسيحِ في الميراثِ، نُشارِكُه في آلامِهِ لِنُشارِكَهُ أيضًا في مَجِدِه. 18 وأرى أنَّ آلامَنا في هذِهِ الدُّنيا لا تُوازي المَجدَ الّذي سيَظْهَرُ فينا. 19 فالخَليقَةُ تَنتَظِرُ بِفارِغِ الصَّبرِ ظُهورَ أبناءِ اللهِ. 20 وما كانَ خُضوعُها لِلباطِلِ بإرادَتِها، بَلْ ْ بإرادةِ الّذي أخضَعَها. ومعَ ذلِكَ بَقِيَ لَها الرَّجاءُ 21 أنَّها هِيَ ذاتُها ستَتَحَرَّرُ مِنْ عُبودِيَّةِ الفَسادِ لِتُشارِكَ أبناءَ اللهِ في حُرِّيَّتِهِم ومَجدِهِم.*​ 
*يكفي هذا*​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> وانت قلت هو كان قادر أن يفنية فعلاً ولكنه رفض وأراد أن يفديه لأنه يحبه
> 
> اولا انا اعترض علي لفظ كان لان الله كان وما زال وسيظل قادرا ولا قادر غير الله فعند التحدث عن قدرة الله لا يجب ان تحدث عن قدرته بصيغة الماضي
> فالله قادر ان يفنيه وقتها الا انه رفض مع تحفظي علي لفظ رفض ايضا لان الرفض معناه عرض من طرف ورفض من طرف اخر ولكن لنقل ان الله لم يشأ ان يهلكه واراد ان يفديه لانه يحبه


 
*أخي هذا الخطأ الذي حدث بسبب ضعف اللغة العربية*
*فأنا لم أجد لفظ أخر يؤكد وجه نظري الا صيغة الماضي فقط*
*ويا أخي أليس هذا كان قديماً*
*فأنا لا أتحدث عن الله بصية الماضي وأنما أتحدث عن الحدث بصيغة الماضي وهو ماضي فعلاً*​ 
*وأما من جه لفظ الرفض*
*أنا لاأقصد ما فهمته أنت*
*ولكن *
*أبليس "الشيطان" دائماً يشتكي علي أبناء النور أمام الله *
*وهذا حدث مع أيوب *
*فأبليس أشتكاه أمام الله ليستطيع أن يجربه*
*ولو قدرت أقرأ السفر "سفر أيوب"*​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> فان كان الله يحبه فلما لم يغفر له من البداية حين أخطأ والشق الثاني من السؤال هو هل تعتقد ان الله كان من الممكن ان يفني ادم ووقت وقوع الخطيئه وهنا اعود واسالك في المسيحية فيما تعتقدون خلق ادم ما هو الهدف من خلق ادم وانا من سؤالي حاشا لله ان اكون اتدخل او اتهكم ولكن انا اريد ان اعرف معتقدات المسيحيه في تلك الجزئية سيادتك هنا قلت لانه يحبه الذالك فقط خلق ادم اخلق ادم لمجرد ان الله يحبه فقط ام ان هناك اسباب اخري اعلنها الرب كسبب لخلقه ادم؟


 
*ما دمت أنت لاتتهكم وتتدخل في علة خلق ادم*
*هل تريدنا نحن أن نتدخل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*ويا أخي أنا تعلمت وأنا صغيراً من أبي *
*أن الله خلقني لأنه يحبني*
*فهو من أختار لي أسمي ودعاني وكونني وكل ما لي فهو منه*​ 
*لاَ تَجْزَعْ لأَنِّي افْتَدَيْتُكَ، دَعَوْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ. أَنْتَ لِي. 2 إِذَا اجْتَزْتَ فِي وَسَطِ الْمِيَاهِ أَكُونُ مَعَكَ، وَإِنْ خُضْتَ الأَنْهَارَ لاَ تَغْمُرُكَ. إِنْ عَبَرْتَ فِي النَّارِ لاَ تَلْذَعُكَ. وَاللهِيبُ لاَ يُحْرِقُكَ. 3 لأَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكَ،*

*وهذا ما عندي في هذه النقطة*​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> نسيت اسال حضرتك مين اعطي الكاهن هذه السلطه ؟


 
*أعتقد أن أخي فادي أجابك وأنت أقتنعت*​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> ولماذا لا تعليق ؟
> 
> لم اعتد منك تلك الطريقه في الرد انت قلت شئ وانا استفسر عنك منه فان لم اجد تعليق لديك فمن اين لي ان اعرف


 
*أخي أعذرني*
*فهذا كان رد فعل تلقائي خرج مني لأن هذا السؤال *
*ليس سؤال يخرج من فهمك وتفكيرك*
*فأنت أعلي من هذا السؤال*​ 
*يا ليتك تفهم ما أنا قاصد*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## elsadawey2 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

بتثبتني يعني يا عم أمير 
عموما ماشي يا باشا


----------



## Fadie (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> يا عم ما تحسسنيش انك كنت هتقطعني ولا حاجه قال انقذني من ايدك قال كنت هتعمل ايه يعني اخرك هتشتم وتطول لسانك وبس دا اللي انت شاطر فيه
> ما اعتقدش تعرف تعمل غير كده
> بس عموما ماشي متشكرين علي الرد
> اول مره افهم منك حاجه
> شكرا يا فادي


 
يابنى اتلم

يعلم ربنا ما تدخل المنتدى دة تانى لو قليت ادبك تانى


----------



## My Rock (28 نوفمبر 2006)

حبيبي فادي هدي اعصابك و لو كان الاخ بيسئ ليك سيبه لي و انا بتعامل معاك بس لا تنزل للمستوى الي يحاول يجرك ليه... و لا تنسى الموضوع اوشك على نهايته حبيبي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## elsadawey2 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

فين الاساءه دي يا ماي روك ؟ ممكن توضحلي فين الاساءه انا ما قلتش غير الحقيقه الاخ المحترم انهال عليا بالسب والشتايم وبالفاظ ما اعرفش هو اتعلمها فين 

قمت سيادتك مشكورا مطبطب عليه وطاردني انا 3 أيام يعني عشان هو نصراني زيك بتنحاذ له ما قولناش حاجه وسكتنا انما بقي مش كل شويه هيعيش الدور ويفضل اللي يعيده يزيده وزي منا قلت ولسه مصمم انه ما يعرفش يعمل حاجه غير شويه الشتيمه والالفاظ البذيئه اما غير كده اعتقد انه ما يعرفش يعمل اي حاجه


----------



## My Rock (28 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> فين الاساءه دي يا ماي روك ؟ ممكن توضحلي فين الاساءه انا ما قلتش غير الحقيقه الاخ المحترم انهال عليا بالسب والشتايم وبالفاظ ما اعرفش هو اتعلمها فين
> 
> قمت سيادتك مشكورا مطبطب عليه وطاردني انا 3 أيام يعني عشان هو نصراني زيك بتنحاذ له ما قولناش حاجه وسكتنا انما بقي مش كل شويه هيعيش الدور ويفضل اللي يعيده يزيده وزي منا قلت ولسه مصمم انه ما يعرفش يعمل حاجه غير شويه الشتيمه والالفاظ البذيئه اما غير كده اعتقد انه ما يعرفش يعمل اي حاجه


 
كلامك مستفز يا عزيزي لانك بتتحدى مشرف انه يعمل معاك حاجة و كأنك تتحداه ان يطردك او يفصل عضويتك او يحرر مشاركتك
فلماذا هذا التحدي العقيم؟

دعني اسألك, انت جاي بتسأل و تفهم و لا جاي تتحدى فادي و روك؟
سيبك من الكلام المستفز و خلينا نرجع الحوار الهادئ لمجراه يا عزيزي فصدقني افضل ليك و لينا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## elsadawey2 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

والله العظيم انا مش عايز غير كده ولا باستفز ولا جاي ازعل حد ولا عايز حد برده يزعلني انا هنا عشان نقاش هادف وهادي 
ويعلم الله اني لم ابدأ ابدا بالهجوم علي ايا كان ولن اهاجم اي حد مهما حصل لكن عزيزي ماي روك انا ما اقبلش ان حد يسبني ولا يسب رسولي ولا ديني 
انا مع الحوار الهادف مهما كان ومهما تكلف الامر لكن انا ضد الهجوم والعصبيه والسب والشتم 
وعموما لو كنت انا اسات لحد بدون سبب او بسبب ضعيف فارجو من حضرتك انك تلفت انتباهي ليه وتتخذ ضدي اي اجراء تحبه 
لكن ان حد يشتمني واسكت ما ينفعش يا ماي روك مهما كان الحد دا مين لانه مهما كان هو مين فهو مش احسن مني عشان يشتمني واسكت 
وسلامي واحترامي ليك وللاخ فادي ولكل اعضاء المنتدي


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> والله العظيم انا مش عايز غير كده ولا باستفز ولا جاي ازعل حد ولا عايز حد برده يزعلني انا هنا عشان نقاش هادف وهادي
> ويعلم الله اني لم ابدأ ابدا بالهجوم علي ايا كان ولن اهاجم اي حد مهما حصل لكن عزيزي ماي روك انا ما اقبلش ان حد يسبني ولا يسب رسولي ولا ديني
> انا مع الحوار الهادف مهما كان ومهما تكلف الامر لكن انا ضد الهجوم والعصبيه والسب والشتم
> وعموما لو كنت انا اسات لحد بدون سبب او بسبب ضعيف فارجو من حضرتك انك تلفت انتباهي ليه وتتخذ ضدي اي اجراء تحبه
> ...


 
عزيزي لك كل الحق ان تمتلك هذه الغيرة على معتقدك و أيمانك و لا يحق لاحد سلب هذا الحق من عندك
و الان اترك المداخلات المشتتة و خلينا نرجع للموضوع شوف وين كان ليك اخر سؤال و حتى نستمر بالهدوء

سلام و نعمة


----------



## elsadawey2 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

متشكر جدا يا ماي روك واتمني انك انت وفادي بجد تكونو مش زعلانيين مني 
وان شاء الله نكمل علي خير وبكل هدوء وموده


----------



## Fadie (30 نوفمبر 2006)

فى انتظارك


----------



## omran (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*الاخamirfikry

ممكن نتحاور حوار هادي على البالتوك 

اذا تكرمت 

لانك ok

وارجوا ان لاتعتذر*


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*تحت أمرك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ omran*



omran قال:


> *الاخamirfikry*
> *ممكن نتحاور حوار هادي على البالتوك *
> *اذا تكرمت *
> *لانك ok*
> *وارجوا ان لاتعتذر*


 
*أنا تحت أمرك ولكني دائماً أفضل أن يكون الحوار هنا*
*لنستفيد وغيرنا يستفيد*

*وقبل كل هذا أرجو أن تعرفني بنفسك فبالتأكيد ما دمت طلبطني أنا وبالأسم **فبالتأكيد أنت تعرفني *

*وأيضاً هل سنتحاور لمجرد الحوار الجدلي عديم الفائدة*
*أم سنتجادل لسبب المعرفة والفهم*

*وضح لي وأنا معك*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## omran (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

*شكرا لك يا amirfikry*

*على الاستجابه الي ...انا قلبت ونظرت في هذا المنتدى وشاهدت الحوار*

*بين الطرفين ولكن بالاغلب كان شتائم وسب وحوار فوضى*

*من ضمن هذه الحوارات شاهدت اسمك وطريقه ردك وأدبك*

*فعرضت عليك انك تكون معانا في غرفه الحوار الاسلامي على البالتوك *

*لاننا هناك لا نجد احد رد على سؤال واحد من اسالتنا حول المسح *

*ولله الحمد استطعنا في هذه الغرفه ان نبين ماهو الاسلام *

*وكان اثر هذه الغرفه كبير في هدايه الكثير من النصارى الحيارى*

*اما بالنسبه لرغبتك في الحوار هنا حتى يستفيد الي في المنتدى*

*اقول لك برضو هناك يوجد مسيحيه في الغرفه عايزين يستفيدو اكتر *

*وهنا في هذا المنتدى حذفت اكتر من اجابه وصار المشرفين يختارو *
*الي تناسبهم وهذا الشي مزعج*


----------



## Twin (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*أشكرك أخي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي omran*



omran قال:


> *شكرا لك يا amirfikry*
> *على الاستجابه الي ...*


 
*يا حبيبي أنا في الخدمة*
*ولا تنسي هذه هي خدمتي التي أخترتها أنا*
*وهدفي الوحيد هو أن أصل بمن يسألني لشط المعرفة الحقيقية*​ 



omran قال:


> *انا قلبت ونظرت في هذا المنتدى وشاهدت الحوار*
> *بين الطرفين ولكن بالاغلب كان شتائم وسب وحوار فوضى*


 
*أعتذر أخي أليك عامة ولكن....*
*هل هذه الفوضي نابعة من المنتدي وأدارته وأعضاءه*
*أعتقد لا*
*فالمنتدي وجد لتوصيل السيد المسيح له المجد للكل*
*أما الأنفلاتات هذه هي نابعة من أسلوب الحوار والجدال *
*الذي يثار من الأعضاء الأخرين*​ 


omran قال:


> *من ضمن هذه الحوارات شاهدت اسمك وطريقه ردك وأدبك*
> 
> *فعرضت عليك انك تكون معانا في غرفه الحوار الاسلامي على البالتوك *
> 
> *لاننا هناك لا نجد احد رد على سؤال واحد من اسالتنا حول المسح *


 
*أشكرك يا أخي علي هذه الدعوة الرقيقة*
*ولكن ثق أن لو الله أراد ستجد من يجيبك ويستطيع الرد*
*وليس مني أنا بل من الله الذي يعمل لمجد أسمه القدوس*​ 


omran قال:


> *اما بالنسبه لرغبتك في الحوار هنا حتى يستفيد الي في المنتدى*
> 
> *اقول لك برضو هناك يوجد مسيحيه في الغرفه عايزين يستفيدو اكتر *
> 
> ...


 
*أخي أنا معك هنا أو هناك فالكل يحتاج الي المعرفة*
*ولكني سأعقب علي شئ واحد وهو حذف الأجابات *
*وبقي للمشرفين حق الأختيار ما يناسبهم فقط*
*أخي هذه سياسة منتدي وهذا أولاً*
*أما ثانياً أنا سأتكلم عن نفسي بما أني مشرف لهذا القسم*
*أنا بالفعل أحذف بعض الأجابات ولكن أحذفها بسبب*
*فلو تفضلت حضرتك وقرأت ما كتبته أنا وهو موضوع *
*"أعلان هام لجميع الأخوة المسلمين"*
*ستعلم ما سبب حذف بعض الأجابات*
*فأنا أعلنت وهذه سياسة فمن يتخطي السياسة والأعلان ستحذف أجابته*
*أما لغير ذالك أنا لا أحذف*​ 


omran قال:


> *انت زورنا في الغرفه وياريت قبل زيارتك للغرفه ان تحدد معي وقت يكون يتوقيت غرنتش او مكه وارسلي هنا *


 
*أخي لكل شئ تحت السموات وقت*
*وثق أن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله*​ 


omran قال:


> *اسم الغرفه في البالتوك muslim christian dialogue*
> *انتا ما دخلت الغرفه دي قبل كده *


 
*بصراحة لا*​ 


omran قال:


> *على العموم سوف نتواصل هنا اذا واجهتك اي صعوبه *


 
*عامة أنا في أنتظارك هنا وأترك هذا الموضوع الأن فله وقته بأذن الله*
*أما من جهه التواصل هنا فأنا معك*​ 
*ولكن أنا الأن سأخرج ولكن ليلاً سأكون موجوداً بعد الساعة الحادية عشر مساء بتوقيت مصر*
*أراك ليلاً*​*سلام ونعمة 
*


----------



## elsadawey2 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

أدبك واخلاقك واسلوبك المحترم لفتوا انتباه كل الناس يا أمير وفعلا عندهم حق انت انسان جميل وتستاهل كل خير وبأتمني من ربنا يكون جمالك دا من بره ومن جوه ربنا يحميك ويوفقك ويهديك للصح مهما كان


----------



## omran (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*سوري يا امير انا نسي اقل *

*كل عام وانتم بخير *​

*لاني مابعرف اعيادكم ومناسباتكم *

*المهم..انت تقول *
*ولكن ثق أن لو الله أراد ستجد من يجيبك ويستطيع الرد*
*وليس مني أنا بل من الله الذي يعمل لمجد أسمه القدوس*

*يعني افهم من كلامك انو انتا مش عايز.. يعني يرضيك ياطيب تسيبنا كده*
*وتبخل علينا بالمعلومات الي عندك *

*ياراجل احنا في انتظارك اليوم في غرفه البالتك ولكن الساعة 11بتوقيت مصر يمكن يكونو الشباب عندهم ضيف في الغرفه *
*ولكن ماعليه انتا نزل ال paltak عندك على الجهاز اذا ما كنت نزلتو قبل كده من خلال هذا الرابط*

*http://www.paltalk.com/en/start_chatting.shtml*

*بعد ان يتم تنزيل البرنامج سوف تظهر على سطح مكتبك ايقونه زرقاء اللون ومنها نفتح البالتوك*

*1- عند الضغط على الايقونه تظهر لك نافذه صغيره بها شاشتين صغيرتين مكتوب فى احدهما الاسم الخاص بك وفى الاخرى الرقم السرى الخاص بك واسفلهما يوجد زرين اضغط على زر ( login) للدخول للبالتوك*

*2- عندما يفتح البرنامج سوف تظهر لك نافذه طويله راسيه تمسى النافذه الرئيسيه للبالتوك*


*3- يوجد فى النافذه الرئيسيه المكان الخاص الذى يسجل فيها اسماء اصدقائك وبها جميع الازرار التى تخولك ان تدخل الغرف وان تضيف اصدقاء لقائمتك وان ترى كل اقسام البالتوك وفيما يلى شرح لطريقه دخولك للغرف*


*4- من القائمه الرئيسيه اضغط على زر (Rooms) ستظهر لك كل النطاقات*


*بعدين تضغط على كلمه middle East/arabic*

*وبعدين بيطلع عندك اسماء كتير على يسار الشاشه *

*اختار religion*


----------



## Twin (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكراً أخي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي elsadawey2*



elsadawey2 قال:


> أدبك واخلاقك واسلوبك المحترم لفتوا انتباه كل الناس يا أمير وفعلا عندهم حق انت انسان جميل وتستاهل كل خير


 
*كلام كبير أوي أنا مقدرش عليه *
*وعامة ربنا يخليك ويملاك بركة*​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> وبأتمني من ربنا يكون جمالك دا من بره ومن جوه


 
*عامة هو من جوة أنا بحاول*
*ومن برة أنا زي القمر حتي أبقي أسأل صحابي *
*هههههههههه*​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> ربنا يحميك ويوفقك ويهديك للصح مهما كان


 
*ربنا يحمينا كلنا ويوفقنا ويهدينا ما أحنا كلنا*
*صنعة يداه*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*أخي omran*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي omran*

*معلش أنا أسف مقدرتش أكون في المنتدي أمبارح خالص *
*في الميعاد **سامحني*

*وبخصوص البالتوك*
*معلش أجله شوية*
*وخلينا نتلاقي هنا*
*نتلاقي بكل محبة وود وأمانة*​ 
*وعامة شكراً علي الرابط وطريقة شرحك*​ 
*وتذكر أن لكل شئ تحت السموات وقت*​ 
*فكن معي هنا*
*أنا في أنتظارك*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## elsadawey2 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

وانا بضم صوتي لصوتك يا أمير وبأطلب من الأخ عمران انه يتواصل معانا هنا عشان الافاده تعم علي الكل ويا ريت ينورنا ويشاركنا هنا لو ما عندوش مانع 

(وماشي يا عم أمير قصدك يعني انك أمور وحليوه زي حسين فهمي ؟)


----------



## Twin (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكراً يا باشا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااي أخي elsadawey2*



elsadawey2 قال:


> وانا بضم صوتي لصوتك يا أمير وبأطلب من الأخ عمران انه يتواصل معانا هنا عشان الافاده تعم علي الكل ويا ريت ينورنا ويشاركنا هنا لو ما عندوش مانع


 
*شكراً أخي علي تدعيمك لصوتي*
*وياليت الأخ omran أن يكون معنا هنا*​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> (وماشي يا عم أمير قصدك يعني انك أمور وحليوه زي حسين فهمي ؟)


 
*أحلي شوية*
:smil12: :smil12: :smil12: 
*ههههههههههه*​ 
* 
سلام ونعمة
*


----------

